#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Cooling tower fundamental

## himanshu

Link :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Cooling tower fundamental

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear sir,

                Have you had any water treatment handbook by NALCO?. if you have,please
 upload it in this forum.It will be useful for everyone.Please submit the link.
Mgramalingam

----------


## himanshu

The Nalco Water Handbook 
by: Frank N. Kemmer
Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
another book of water treatment
Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operations, Second Edition 
by: Frank R. Spellman
Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
enjoy

----------


## nagarajkaran

anybody have link for cooling tower institute blue book

----------


## mkhurram79

> anybody have link for cooling tower institute blue book



thank u

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## safetypartha15

thanks a lot buddy

----------


## fpp

Hi there,
 could someone give me the download link of "cooling tower institute blue book",if  there's any? thank you!

----------


## mk.chy12

Please reupload Nalco Water Handbook.....

----------


## Dzana

anybody have link for 'cooling tower institute blue book'??

thanks in andvance  :Smile:

----------


## mediaramesh

thanks for the book

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## ttkoh

Can anyone send me the Cooling Tower Blue Book. Thanks

See More: Cooling tower fundamental

----------


## henj

> Can anyone send me the Cooling Tower Blue Book. Thanks



The Link in post #1 seems still to working.

----------


## sagaratluri2

please can you reupload hand books of nalco, waste water and cooling tower. links are not working

----------

